# links und rechts ausrichten



## cardician (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, innerhalb einer <td></td> - Zelle einen Teil des Textes links und einen anderen rechts auszurichten? Oder geht es nur, wenn ich die Zeile aufspalte in <td></td><td></td> und beide Zellen getrennt behandle?


----------



## hela (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo cardician,
      ich würde es so machen:

```
...
      <td style="text-align:left;"> links </td>
    <td style="text-align:right;"> rechts </td>
    ...
```


----------



## c2uk (27. Februar 2005)

So sollte es gehen:


```
<td>
    <p style="text-align: left;">Dies ist der linke Teil</p>
    <p style="text-align: right;">Dies ist der rechte Teil</p>
</td>
```


----------



## sreinhardt (27. Februar 2005)

Hm, mit <p> schaffst du ja neue Absätze. Das heißt, der zweite <p>-Container würde zwar rechts in der Tabellenzelle stehen, aber eine Zeile unter dem links stehenden Inhalt. Das war glaube ich so nicht gewollt von cardician.

  So geht es aber:


```
<td>
  <div style="text-align:left; float:left;">links</div>
  <div style="text-align:right;">rechts</div>
  </td>
```
 
 Sollte die beiden Teile trotzdem untereinander stehen, kannst du die <div>-Container einfach mit ein bisschen CSS anpassen.


----------



## c2uk (27. Februar 2005)

Stimmt, hab ihn da wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## PsychoCat (1. März 2005)

hatte gerade das selbe Problem und das mit den divs klappt schonmal, aber was mache ich, wenn ich dazwischen noch einen Bereich haben will mit nem bestimmten Hintergrund. Wenn ich dann einfach noch einen div-container benutze, dann ist der Hintergrund nur so lang wie der Inhalt des Containers, ich möchte aber gerne erreichen, dass der Hintergrund in der Mitte bis ganz nach außen reicht. Oder anders gesagt der container in der mitte soll größtmöglich und die äußeren beiden kleinstmöglich sein.


----------

